# It took a year but here's my first Halloween display



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's been a busy year since I decided to put up a Halloween display. I went from a spider web and a couple of store bought hanging items to a full display this year. We had a party for family and kids on Friday, a adults only party of 35 on Saturday and then of course it was time to set it all out again for Halloween. We had over 250 TOT's without any advertising. Word must have gotten out from those that watched the display go up over a 10 day period.
I learned so much in constructing the display and over 15 animated props.
I already made plans on how to improve things for next year.
Here are a few pictures of the display. The video is still being edited and will include the rest of the animated props that were on display inside and in the back yard for the parties.
The video is now complete.

http://vimeo.com/16575195

Constructive criticism is always welcome.
Check out my album at http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=834 for more photos.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That looks great halstaff. What a wonderful beginning to many years of haunting. Every year is a learning experience for me and I have been doing this for about 15 yrs. I think it is like being an artist. You never reach your max potential because there is always something new to learn. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice spider, and I love the two skellie dudes playing cards


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet, a undead poker game! Love that set-up!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... looks great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job! It is a great feeling when you just got done with your hard work all year and you are already ready to improve for next year. You are onto a great start!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great Steve!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You went from just a spider web and a few store bought items to all of this in just a year?!! Wow, you've been busy! Looks fantastic!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the world of haunting. There is no turning back!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great display, and lots of hard work all year.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

That's a lot to get together in just one year! Nice work! The display looks great. Are you now planning for your second year????


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice spider, and I love the two skellie dudes playing cards


The skeletons were a big hit! I used a pair of hacked Boris skulls and they were telling jokes all night. Some kids had to drag their parents away so they could continue trick or treating.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> The skeletons were a big hit! I used a pair of hacked Boris skulls and they were telling jokes all night. Some kids had to drag their parents away so they could continue trick or treating.


I love that! Cool haunt.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

What a great start!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

*New Video*

My son just completed the video of the haunt. Hope you enjoy it.

http://vimeo.com/16575195


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice....!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

what kind of skeletons are you using?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

NickG said:


> what kind of skeletons are you using?


I'm using a variety of skeletons. 
I have a full size Bucky, a couple of the smaller Buckies, 2 of the Grainger road skeletons and a several foam ones. 
I also use Bluckies for the mainly for the corpsed skeletons. 
In addition, I use pvc and wood framed bodies with the skeletal hands, feet and skull added.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, great first haunt. So much going on, and all very well done. If I have any suggestion at all it would be to place the LED spots behind something to avoid them being seen, but it's all great as is!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow a hell of first year! you now have enough to add one or two new props a year and fix and improve what you did not like or did not work well this year. Nicely done.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! that's a great 1st season! Remeber to always have fu with your home haunt! that's what Halloween is all about! Keep on Haunting!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Where did you get the little LED lights you have on your tombstones and props? I've been looking for some good ones. 

The pics were really nice, but the night video really is where your haunt comes to life. It looks great.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

remylass said:


> Where did you get the little LED lights you have on your tombstones and props? I've been looking for some good ones.
> 
> The pics were really nice, but the night video really is where your haunt comes to life. It looks great.


I got the lights from here -
http://www.jackstoolshed.com/p-76-super-bright-led-swivel-clip-light-4-led-color-choices-red-green-blue-or-white.aspx?fulltext=led+swivel
I was very happy with the blue and green ones but the reds aren't very bright.
The video was from my party on Saturday and I added quite a few more lights for Halloween.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You out did yourself Halstaff! Really nice job. You must be exhausted.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great video and sweet job on your haunt Steve!
In my opinion, the best first haunt I've ever seen! Most haunters don't start out like you did on their very first go - around  Very impressive!


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

What a great start. Much more than I did our first year. It's great to see so many enjoy your work Halloween night. Always makes the haunt grow a bit each year. Great Job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

You've been busy and is shows. Your brave too, I shy away from mechanical stuff. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see what you do next year!


----------

